# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  نتائج وأخبار كأس آسيا 2007

## ساقي العطاشا

السلام عليكم 

سنتحدث في هذا الموضوع عن جميع الأمور المتعلقة باخبار ونتائج كأس آسيا 2007 

نتمنى التوفيق لمنتخبنا الوطني

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

عدة أمور تحدث للمرة الأولى في تاريخ بطولات كأس الأمم الآسيوية في هذه النسخة من المسابقة , فمابين تنظيم البطولة في أربع دول إلى إقامة البطولة في سنة فردية (2007) وأخيرا مشاركة استراليا الإبن الجديد للاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم .

ففي هذه النسخة من المسابقة رأى الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم رغبة منه في تطوير اللعبة في العديد من البلدان المتخلفة كرويا أن يقيم البطولة في أربع دول آسيوية هي تايلند وماليزيا وأندونيسيا وفيتنام والتي تحتضن البطولة بحيث تقام مباريات كل مجموعة من المجموعات الأربع في دولة من هذه الدول .

كما رأى الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم في هذه النسخة من المسابقة أن يقيم البطولة في سنة فردية (2007) بعد أن كانت تقام في سنوات زوجية حتى النسخة الماضية من البطولة والتي احتضنتها الصين عام 2004 والتي لم يمضي على نهايتها سوى ثلاث سنوات عكس كل البطولات التي يفرق بينها وبين البطولة التي تليها أربع سنوات , ويأتي هذا التوجه رغبة من اتحاد كرة القدم الآسيوي في ألا تتعارض بطولته الأكبر مع بطولة الأمم الأوروبية ونهائيات الألعاب الأولمبية والتي تهدد التسليط الإعلامي على البطولة الآسيوية بحكم عالمية تلك الدورتين مقارنة مع بطولة آسيا كما حدث في العام 2004 .

آخر هذه المستجدات في هذه البطولة هو المشاركة الأولى للدولة الجديدة في طاقم الاتحاد الآسيوي دولة استراليا والتي ستشارك في هذه النسخة للمرة الأولى في تاريخها بعد انضمامها مؤخرا لاتحاد كرة القدم الآسيوي , حيث ستشكل استراليا خطرا جديدا يهدد الدول المرشحة فوق العادة للقب البطولة كاليابان والسعودية وكوريا الجنوبية وإيران , ويرى الكثير من المتابعين أن استراليا ستكون أحد أقوى المرشحين لتزعم قارة آسيا هذا العام بفضل مايمتلكه المنتخب الاسترالي من نجوم تعج بهم الملاعب الأوروبية والعالمية وسيكون لهم كلمتهم في ملاعب آسيا 2007 .

كل هذه المستجدات والحوادث الجديدة في النسخة الجديدة من المسابقة تظل حوادث عادية فيما لو استجد الأهم وهو حصول منتخب جديد على كأس البطولة ودخول اسم جديد لسجل أبطال البطولة , فهل فعلا سيكون لآسيا بطلا جديدا في نسخة 2007 ؟ أم أن الأبطال المعتادين لن يسمحوا بخروج اللقب لغيرهم ؟! .

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

العراق / تايلند



النتيجة 

1/1

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*مشكوووووووووور اخوي عالموضوع*

*ان شاء الله اشارك في كل شئ*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ترقبوا مباريات اليوم الاحد بتاريخ 8/7/2007*

*Vsاسترالياvsعمان*

*في تمام الساعة:13:20ظهرا*

*Vsفيتنامvsالامارات*

*في تمام الساعة:15:35ظهرا*

*نتمنا فوز عمان استراليا والامارات على فيتنام*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*نقاط من المباراة
* تحصل المهاجم العراقي يونس محمود على جائزة أفضل لاعب في المباراة
* أول أهداف البطولة سجل بأسم التايلندي سوتي سوكسومكيت
* أول ركلة جزاء في البطولة للمنتخب التايلندي
* أول بطاقة صفراء في البطولة للعراقي هيثم كاظم*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلم اخوي*
*الصراحه كنت اشاهد كمن حلقه من  كوره بس بعدين استمليت* 
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*مباراة عمان&استراليا*
*تعادل1/1*

----------


## يامشهد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهو*
*مشكور اخوي ما قصرت في اخبار كأس اسيا الرئع والحلو والجميل* 
*تدري ليش جميل مسو مافيه سهره لان كأس اسيا الظهر وليس الليل*
*تحياتي يا مشهد*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

فيتنام / الامارات



النتيجة 
2/صفر

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ترقبوا مباراة اليوم الاثنين بتاريخ 9/7/2007*

*VsاليابانVsقطر*

*في تمام الساعة :13:20ظهرا*

*نتمنا فوز قطر*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

اليابان / قطر



النتيجة 

1/1

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ساقي العطاشا ابيك توضع رايك في الموضوع الاستفساء*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

شكرا على الاستفتاء

تعادل ثمين لقطر مع اليابان



اقتنص المنتخب القطري نقطة ثمينة من نظيره الياباني حامل اللقب بتعادله معه بهدف لمثله، في المباراة التي جمعت بين الفريقين يوم الاثنين على ملعب ماي دينه بالعاصمة الفيتنامية هانوي، ضمن منافسات المجموعة الثانية من كأس أمم آسيا لكرة القدم.

سيطر المنتخب الياباني على معظم فترات اللقاء، وبعد أن انتهى الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي، استطاع اليابانيون التقدم بعد مرور ربع ساعة من الشوط الثاني عن طريق المهاجم ناوهيرو تاكاهارا. لكن مهاجم المنتخب القطري سباستيان سوريا أنقذ الموقف قبل نهاية اللقاء بثلاث دقائق عندما أحرز هدف التعادل بتسديدة قوية من ضربة حرة مباشرة على أطراف منطقة الجزاء اليابانية.

كما شهد اللقاء طرد اللاعب القطري حسين ياسر في الوقت بدل الضائع من المباراة بسبب خطأ على اللاعب كونو، وطُرد أيضاً مدرب المنتخب القطري، البوسني جمال الدين موسوفيتش بسبب اعتراضه على قرار الحكم الأسترالي ماثيو بريز.

وكانت منافسات المجموعة قد انطلقت يوم الأحد بمباراة بين منتخب الدولة المنظمة، فيتنام، وبطل كأس الخليج المنتخب الإماراتي، وفاز الأول بهدفين دون مقابل.

واستمرت بذلك العقدة القطرية للمنتخبات اليابانية، حيث لم يسبق للمنتخب الياباني الأول الذي حقق كأس آسيا في ثلاث مناسبات (1992 و2000 و2004) أن حقق الفوز من قبل على نظيره القطري في أي مسابقة رسمية. وقد التقى المنتخبان مرتين من قبل في نهائيات كأس أمم آسيا ففازت قطر عام 1988 بنتيجة (3-صفر) في البطولة التي استضافتها على أرضها، بينما تعادلا في المباراة الثانية عام 2000 في لبنان بنتيجة (1-1).

بدأ المنتخب القطري اللقاء بتشكيلة ضمت محمد صقر في حراسة المرمى، وعبد الله كوني ومصطفى عبدي كقلبي دفاع بالإضافة لمشعل مبارك كمدافع أيسر ومسعد الحمد كمدافع أيمن. بينما ضم خط الوسط كل من طلال البلوشي وسعد الشمري ووسام رزق الذي كانت هناك شكوك حول قدرته على المشاركة في اللقاء بسبب إصابة، بالإضافة إلى حسين ياسر ووليد جاسم لمساندة رأس الحربة الوحيد سباستيان سوريا.

في المقابل، اعتمد البوسني إيفيكا أوسيم، مدرب المنتخب الياباني، في حراسة المرمى على المخضرم يوشيكاتسو كواغوتشي الذي كان يخوض المباراة الحادية عشرة في مسيرته بنهائيات كأس آسيا. ولعب يوكي آبي كقلب دفاع بجوار الخبير يوجي ناكازاوا ليعوض غياب توليو تاناكا الذي أصيب خلال المعسكر التدريبي الأخير. بينما لعب آكيرا كاجي كمدافع أيمن وياسويكوي كونو كمدافع أيسر.

وفي خط الوسط اعتمد أوسيم على كينجو ناكامورا وكيتا سوزوكي كلاعبي ارتكاز، أمامهم ثلاثة لاعبين خط وسط هجومي هم نجم سلتيك الاسكتلندي شونسوكي ناكامورا وياسوهيتو إندو وساتورو ياماغيشي، مع رأس حربة وحيد هو ناوهيرو تاكاهارا.

لم يكن الشوط الأول على مستوى التوقعات وسيطر لاعبو المنتخب الياباني بشكل شبه تمام على مجرياته ولكن على الرغم من ذلك كانت الهجمة الأخطر في الشوط من نصيب القطريين عندما تحصل النجم الشاب وليد جاسم على ضربة حرة مباشرة قريبة من منطقة جزاء اليابانيين، وسددها بنفسه بطريقة رائعة ولكن الحارس كاواغوتشي أبعدها بصعوبة.

واستمرت السيطرة اليابانية ولكن دون تهديد حقيقي على المرمى القطري، وكان لتألق قلبي دفاع المنتخب القطري عبدي وكوني فضل كبير في منع اليابانيين من التسجيل. وعاب الفريق القطري فقدانه للكرة سريعاً كلما وصل إلى منتصف ملعب المنتخب الياباني.

وحاول اليابانيون استخدام سلاح التسديد بعيد المدى ولكنهم فشلوا في تهديد المرمى القطري بشكل حقيقي، عدا في فرصة واحدة في الدقيقة 38 عندما سدد ياماغيشي كرة قوية من على أطراف المنطقة وسيطر عليها الحارس صقر بسهولة.

ولم يختلف الأداء مع بداية الشوط الثاني، واستمرت اليابان في الضغط ، وأضاعت فرصة ثمينة للتقدم في الدقيقة 57 عندما أرسل كونو الكرة إلى داخل منطقة الجزاء القطرية ومهدها تاكاهارا برأسه إلى ياماغيشي على بعد أمتار قليلة من المرمى، ولكن الأخير سددها فوق العارضة برعونة. 


وأثمر الأداء جماعي الياباني عن هدف التقدم في الدقيقة 60 عندما وصلت الكرة إلى كونو الخالي من الرقابة في الناحية اليسرى من منطقة الجزاء القطرية، فلعبها الأخير عرضية وقابلها تاكاهارا بتسديدة متقنة لم يستطع الحارس صقر منعها من دخول شباكه.

وهذا هو الهدف السادس لتاكاهارا في تاريخ مشاركاته بنهائيات كأس أمم آسيا، حيث كان قد سجل من قبل خمسة أهداف في نهائيات عام 2000 في لبنان.

وانتفض المنتخب القطري بعد هذا الهدف من أجل إحراز هذا التعادل، وبدأ لاعبوه بالتقدم نحو منتصف ملعب اليابان للمرة الأولى من بداية اللقاء، ولكنهم مرة أخرى افتقدوا للأداء الجماعي، وزادت اليابان من سيطرتها على اللقاء واستمرت في الضغط.

وحصل المنتخب القطري على ضربة حرة مباشرة في الدقيقة 81 بالقرب من منطقة الجزاء اليابانية، سددها سباستيان سوريا بقوة ولكنها علت العارضة.

وقبل نهاية المباراة بثلاث دقائق أخذ سوريا الأمور على عاتقه وراوغ لاعبي اليابان على أطراف منطقة جزائهم ليعرقله آبي ويتحصل على بطاقة صفراء. وسدد سوريا الكرة بنفسه مرسلاً قذيفة اخترقت الحائط الدفاعي واستقرت في الشباك اليابانية معلنة التعادل القطري.

وكاد البديل هانيو أن يفسد فرحة القطريين بالهدف عندما انفرد بالحراس صقر في الوقت بدل الضائع من المباراة ولكنه سدد الكرة إلى خارج الملعب.

وخسرت قطر جهود اللاعب حسين ياسر في مباراتها القادمة بعد أن تعرض للطرد قبل نهاية اللقاء بثواني قليلة عندما انقض بحماس زائد على قدم اللاعب كونو، ولكن الخسارة الأكبر لقطر ستكون في المدرب موسوفيتش الذي تعرض أيضاً للطرد لاعتراضه على قرار الحكم.

وبشكل عام، يعتبر تعادل قطر مكسباً كبيراً لها، فهو أقل الخسائر أمام حامل اللقب، ولكن مباراتها القادمة لن تخلو أيضاً من الصعوبة حيث ستجمعها يوم الخميس مع فيتنام صاحبة الأرض التي قدمت مستوى جيد أمام الإمارات. وفي إطار نفس الجولة ستلتقي اليابان يوم الجمعة مع الإمارات.

----------


## القلب الوفيـ ــ

مشكور أخوي عالمعلومات 
.
.
..
المفيدة
.
....
دمتـــ ــ ـ بود ــــــ ـــ ـــــ

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*البحرين&اندنوسيا*
*       1/2*
*الصين&ماليزيا*
*      5/1*

----------


## طيب القلب

مشكور على هذه التغطيه الرائعـــــه..

..

بس الظاهر أن المنتخبات الخليجيه هذه السنه مستوى بدون نتيجه

إن شاء الله المنتخب السعودي يفجر المفاجئه في كوريا

ويعطيها 4 - صفر

بكل التفائل اقول 
4 - صفر :wink:

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ان شاء الله على كلامك ياطيب القلب*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ترقبوا مباريات اليوم الاربعاء بتاريخ 11/7/2007*

*Vs ايران & اوزبكستان*

*في تمام الساعة:13:20*

*Vsالسعودية & كوريا الجنوبية*

*في تمام الساعة:15:35*

*نتمنا فوز ايران والسعودية*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

انتهت مباراة ايران و اوزبكستان بفوز ايران 2/1

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*انتهت مباراة (السعودية - كوريا الجنوبية)*
*1/1*
*ماشفنا ياسر الي مدلعين وعطينه شارة*
*مايستهل الشارة والقائد الى سعد الحارثي*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ترقبوا مباريات اليوم الخميس بتاريخ12/7/2007*

*Vsتيلاند&عمان*

*في تمام الساعة:13:20*

*Vsفيتنام&قطر*

*في تمام الساعة:15:35*

*نتمنا فوز عمان و قطر*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

أشارت تقارير إخبارية بأنه سيحصل كل لاعب من لاعبي المنتخب الإيراني المشارك بكأس أسيا لكرة القدم على مكافأة مالية و قدرها 1000 دولار و ذلك بعد الأداء الطيب و القتالي الذي لعب به المنتخب الإيراني اليوم خاصة بعد أن قلبوا تأخرهم في الشوط الأول بهدف لفوز ثمين على المنتخب الأوزبكي بهدفين لهدف واحد في مباراة لعب المنتخب الإيراني الشوط الثاني بروح عالية بأداء خيالي مما ساهم في إحراز هدفين أولهما عبر سيد جلال حسني بعد بداية الشوط الثاني ب10 دقائق و الثاني قبل نهاية اللقاء ب12 دقيقة عبر اللاعب جواد كاظميان.

جدير بالذكر أن المنتخب الإيراني سيواجه التنين الصيني في الجولة الثانية يوم الأحد المقبل في لقاء ربما لن يحسم فقط عملية تأهل أحدهما بل ربما في صدارة المجموعة خاصة في حالة تعثر المنتخب الأوزبكي أمام ماليزيا ، أما في حالة فوز المنتخب الإيراني على الصين و فوز المنتخب الأوزبكي على ماليزيا فإن المجموعة ستشتعل من جديد في الجولة الثالثة.



تحياتي لكم

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*مباراة تايلاند وعمان* 
*               2/0*
*مباراة فيتنام وقطر*
*               1/1*

----------


## واحد فاضي

تسلم أخي عدنان ولينا 

والله الى الحين ما شاهدت ولا مباراه 

بس اتابع النتايج من هنا 

تسلم أخي

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*هههههههههههههه حلوة يا(واحد فاضي)*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ترقبوا مباريات اليوم الجمعة بتاريخ 13/7/2007*

*Vsاستراليا&العراق*

*في تمام الساعة:13:20*

*Vsاليابان&الامارات*

*في تمام الساعة:15:35*

*نتمنا فوز العراق والامارات*

----------


## LUCKY

انتهت قبل قليل مباراه المنتخب العراقي و الاسترالي بفوز المنتخب العراقي بـ 3/1
و سجل اهداف العراق نشأت اكرم و هوار ملى محمد و البديل جاسم حسن 
و سجل هدف استراليا الوحيد فيدوكا 
و اتوقع بان احسن لاعب هو نشأت اكرم الاعب الفنان ..

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*مبرووووووووووووووك اول فوز عربي*
*مبرووووووووووووووك لابناء الرافدين*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*اليابان & الامارات*
*         3/1*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ترقبوا مباريات اليوم السبت بتاريخ 14/7/2007*

*Vsماليزيا & اوزبكستان*
*في تمام الساعة:13:20*
*Vsالسعودية & اندونسيا*
*في تمام الساعة:16:20*

*نتمنا فوز ماليزيا بصفتها الدولة المسلمة و نتمنا فوز منتخبنا السعودي*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*اوزبكستان & ماليزيا*
*                5/0*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ولاعها ولاعها ولاعها الحارثي ولاعها*
*السعودية & اندونسيا*
*            2/1*
*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
*ووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
*ووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
*ووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
*ووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
*ووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
*منتخبنا يحسمها في اخر دقيقة مبروك*
*اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــه*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ترقبوا مباريات اليوم الاحد بتاريخ 15/7/2007*
*Vsالصين & ايران*
*في تمام الساعة:13:20*
*Vsالبحرين & كوريا الجنوبية*
*في تمام الساعة:15:35*
*نتمنا فوز ايران والبحرين*

----------


## واحد فاضي

توني أشاهد المباراه والنتيجه الى الحين في الدقيقه 54

2 الصين ==1 ايران 

ان شاء الله تفوز ايران

----------


## (:القلب السليم:

با التوفيق لإيران

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ايران & الصين*
*       2/2*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك للبحرين*
*البحرين & كوريا الجنوبية*
*           2/1*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ترقبوا مباريات اليوم الاثنين بتاريخ 16/7/2007*
*Vsفيتنام&اليابان*
*في تمام الساعة:13:20ظهرا*
*Vsقطر&الامارات*
*في تمام الساعة:13:20ظهرا*
*Vsعمان&العراق*
*في تمام الساعة:15:35عصرا*
*Vsتيلاند&استراليا*
*في تمام الساعة:15:35عصرا*
*نتمنا فوز (فيتنام وقطروعمان وتيلاند*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*فيتنام&اليابان*
*        1/4*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*قطر&الامارات*
*      1/2*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*تأهل (اليابان و فيتنام)*
*من المجموعة الثانية*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*العراق & عمان*
*         0/0*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*استراليا & تيلاند*
*            4/0*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*تأهل (العراق واستراليا)*
*من المجموعة الاولى*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ترقبوا مباريات اليوم الاربعاء بتاريخ17/7/2007*
*Vsالسعودية&البحرين*
*في تمام الساعة:13:20ظهرا*
*Vsكوريا الجنوبية&اندونيسيا*
*في تمام الساعة:13:20ظهرا*
*Vsاوزبكستان&الصين*
*في تمام الساعة:15:35عصرا*
*Vsايران&ماليزيا*
*في تمام الساعة:15:35عصرا*
*نتمنا فوز السعودية - كوريا الجنوبية - اوزبكستان - ايران*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*السعودية&البحرين*
*             4/0*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*كوريا الجنوبية&اندونيسيا*
*                     1/0*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*تأهل (السعودية - كوريا الجنوبية)*
*من المجموعة الرابعة*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ايران&ماليزيا*
*      2/0*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*اوزبكستان&الصين*
*                3/0*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*تأهل(ايران - اوزبكستان)*

*من المجموعة الثالثة*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ترقبوا مباريات اليوم السبت بتاريخ21/7/2007*
*Vsاستراليا&اليابان*
*في تمام الساعة:13:20*
*Vsالعراق&فيتنام*
*في تمام الساعة:16:20*
*نتمنا فوز استراليا و العراق*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

استراليا&اليابان

5\4 الى اليابان

العراق&فيتنام

2\صفر الى العراق

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*تأهل اليابان و العراق*

*الى نصف النهائي*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ترقبو مباريات اليوم الاحد بتاريخ 22/7/2007*
*Vsايران&كوريا الجنوبية*
*في تمام الساعة:13:20*
*Vsالسعودية&اوزبكستان*
*في تمام الساعة:16:20*
*نتمنا فوز ايران و السعودية*

----------


## الليل الأليل

ياااااااااااااارب تفوز السعوديه وايران
مين تتوقعون يفوز؟

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ايران تودع البطولة وتعطي البطاقة للكورياج*
*ايران&كورياج*
*      2/4*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*السعودية تفوز بجدرة على اوزبكستان*

*السعودية&اوزبكستان*
*2/1*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*تتأهل السعودية وكوريا الجنوبية*

*الى النصف النهائي*

----------


## أوتار الحزن

اووووووووووووووه اوووووووووووووووه اوووووووووووووه ياسعودي 

مبروووك لفوز السعوديه على اوزبكستاان 

فعلاً انا توقعت الفووز والحمد لله فازت 

مشكوووره على الاخباار وحتى لو مابتجيب اخباار راح نشااهد هدي السعوديه

----------


## جنون الساهر

مبروك لكل سعودي على فوز السعودية


هذا الاخضر لالعب جهزو له كاس الذهب

----------


## توته وبنوته

انتظروا مباراة السعوديه اليابان يوم الاربعاء
مباراة مشوقه وحماس 
الله يوفق السعوديه يارب
وعقبال الكاس

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ترقبوا مباريات اليوم الاربعاء بتاريخ 25/7/2007*

*Vsالعراق&كوريا الجنوبية*

*في تمام الساعة:13:20*

*Vsالسعودية&كوريا الجنوبية*

*في تمام الساعة:16:20*

*نتمنا فوز المنتخب العراقي و منتخبنا السعودي*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*العراق&كوريا الجنوبية*
*       4/3*
*بالركلات الترجيحية*

*مروووك لاسود الرافدين*

*مبروووك لكل العرب*

----------


## إيلاف

ألف ألف مبرووك للمنتخب السعودي .. 
فوزه على المنتخب الياباني .. 

خلونا على أعصابنا والحمد لله على الفوز ..
عقبال الكأس ..

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*السعودية&اليابان*
*            3/2*
*مبروووك لصقور الخضر*

*مبروووك لكل العرب*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*السعودية و العراق* 
*الى نهائي كاس اسيا*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*كوريا الجنوبية و اليابان*
*الى المركز الرابع والثالث*

----------


## توته وبنوته

تم اختراق الكمبيوتر الياباني من قبل المنتخب السعودي بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين 
ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## سيناريو

رطب البصرة ولا رطب الأحساء ههههه
أني ماأفهم شي في الكورة لكن مع الوالد شاهدناها وتحمسنا وقمن ندعي ليهم
الله ينصر العراق وألف مبروك للعراق والسعودية

----------


## القلب المرح

*الف الف مبرووك للمنتخب السعودي*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## كبرياء

الكااس سعووووودي انشا الله والله اني ما احب اطلع كوره بس السالفه فيها المنتخب الغااااالي 


سعوووووووودي عااااشووو

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*كان زين كل يوم يدخلو لين 5 رياضين في القسم الرياضي*

*لان القسم مايشتغل الاعلى يد 2 ساقي العطاشى*

*وانا بس يالله شهدوه كوووووورة وشعليكم انتون*

----------


## أُخرىْ

مبروك للمنتخب الأخضر الفوز الرائع
وإنشاءالله الكاس سعودي وبالنهايه فهو عربي

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*ترقبوا مباريات اليوم السبت بتاريخ 28/7/2007*
*Vsاليابان&كورياالجنوبية*

*تحديد المركز الرابع والثالث*
*في تمام الساعة:15:35*
*نتمنا فوز اليابان*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*فوز كوريا الجنوبية &اليابان*
*                            6/5*
*ركلات الترجيحية*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*فوز العراق على السعودية*

*1/0*

*مايستهلو*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الف الف الف مبرووووووووك لأسود الرافدين

عراقي وبيك ريحتنة 
بدمك شلت غيرتنة
بيدك علي رايتنـة

هاي الساحة ميدانك 
وانت الفوز عنوانك
امسح دمعة اخوانك 

والله رفعتوا الراس واخذتوا الكاس يا ابطال

 :bigsmile: 
 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 
 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:

----------


## lliilliill

ـألف ألف ألف 

مبرووك للعراق

وهاردلك يا السعوديه 

المرات الجايه اكثر 

:)

تحياتي

----------


## توته وبنوته

*ويه عليه قطعوا قلبي وياهم*
*بس طول عمرهم رافعين راسنا حتى لو طلعوا بدون الكاس* 
*تفداهم مليون بطوله*
*وانا لااقول للمنتخب السعودي هارد لك بل اقول لهم الف مبروك كسبنا منتخب ابطال* 
*ولا يهمونكم لا العراق ولاغيرها*

*ونقول مبروك للعراقين الكاس وعمرها الكورة ماتجي بالخشونه*

----------


## بريط

*    مشكووووور خي ساقي العطاشا*

----------

